# Bulk ammo



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

Does anyone know where to buy some good cheap bulk ammo in 223. Im goin prairie dog shootin and im kinda on a budget.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.northwestloading.com/catalog ... 58ab1783ea $18.98 for 50 rounds, not to bad pending shipping....


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Sportsman's Guide has Ultramax 55 grain JSP for $152.97 for 500 rounds, that comes out to about $15.30 for a box of 50.

Do some searching, I think they also have the 52 grain varminter for around $17-18 a box of 50.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=738

Good luck on the p-dog shoot!

huntin1


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

huntin1,

I noticed your post, what is a JSP bullet? As I am unfamiliar.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jacketed Soft Point.

huntin1


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Ahhh, thanks. I had never seen that abbreviation before....


----------

